# ICD for Titers???



## mrssnail

The doctors had a question about what dx they should use when they are doing lab tests on patients for titers for the immune status. They do such tests as Hep B, Varicella, and Measles titers. They do these tests for various reasons which include but are not limited to: school requirement, after immunizations, work requirement, travel requirement. I want to lean towards V70.3-V70.5 but would like some other thoughts on this topic.


----------



## kevbshields

Usually there is a V-code or similar "reason".

For example, someone residing with a Hep B patient would need titers drawn to establish immunity; I believe there would be a v-code to signify that instance.


----------



## Belinda Frisch

*Hmmm....*

That's a good one, Michelle. I've spent the last hour researching this and come up with only a few options:

The V03-V06 codes state the need for prophylactic vaccination and innoculation. Since that's not technically the case, I say it's the lesser of two evils because option #2 is to code the disease itself. Believe it or not, I have found policies such as this one for Aetna (http://www.aetna.com/cpb/medical/data/200_299/0215.html) that actually recommends that. Since I don't believe in assigning non-existant diagnoses, I'd go with option one. 

The V70 section directs the coder to use additional codes to identify special screening examinations performed (V73.0-V82.9) which poses yet a third option of additional codes for some of the diseases you mention, like V73.2 Special screening for measles. Again, not a perfect option since you're actually testing for immunity to measles, but an option better than measles itself.

I can find nothing under serology, immunity, or testing to offer a better solution and I am sure that there are instances where Kevin's suggestion would work (i.e. exposure), but for a routine titer, that just won't be the case.

Good luck!



mrssnail said:


> The doctors had a question about what dx they should use when they are doing lab tests on patients for titers for the immune status. They do such tests as Hep B, Varicella, and Measles titers. They do these tests for various reasons which include but are not limited to: school requirement, after immunizations, work requirement, travel requirement. I want to lean towards V70.3-V70.5 but would like some other thoughts on this topic.


----------



## mrssnail

Im so glad you are having some trouble, means I wasnt missing some simple thing staring me right in the face. I ran through all the same things you did in your explaination of options. Funny how minds run the same track sometimes. Thanks both Belinda and Kevin. If you do run across any other ideas, let me know!


----------



## jlund1

Our FCC uses V82.89-Special screening for other specified conditions


----------



## jharrell

I just had this the other day as well, and we couldn't find a V code for the Hep B titer so I used V72.6 Lab exam code. I don't know if it will work but that is all I could find. 

Jessica Harrell, CPC


----------



## heatherwinters

*Hepatitis Titer*

I am having a similar problem.  I used V05.3 but obviously the insurance company did not like that icd-9 code for titer testing.  Any suggestions?


----------



## FRAN RIDGEWAY

*FR*

I also am confused; however i went with 795.79 after being denied for v82.9 and i did not want to use another v code:


----------



## dballard2004

Try V72.61 (lab exam for antibody response examination).  You would not use a screening code because you are screening for immunity and not for the disease itself.


----------



## SLM110

dballard2004 said:


> Try V72.61 (lab exam for antibody response examination).  You would not use a screening code because you are screening for immunity and not for the disease itself.



i also use the v72.61


----------



## SLM110

I also use the v72.61


----------



## 1Kimberly1

I use V72.61


----------

